# CQHAM.RU

## RA4ATL

.
         ,,0 . 
              ,   0      360 
    360      eeprom.


*RA4ATL*

----------


## .

: http://datagor.ru/practice/elektroprivod/826-datchik-ugla-povorota-selsin.html

----------


## Walkman

?)

----------


## RA4ATL

.            
          . 
     .
   .
            .
 :Razz:

----------


## RA4ATL

> ?


     .


             i486

----------


## UC8U

> 


  . !

----------

[QUOTE=ra9qbs;582675]     

   .    ,       ,      .            .      (  ..). ,     .  ?

----------

,         .

----------


## RA4ATL

2

----------


## RA4ATL

+-25 
     15     25

----------


## RA4ATL

8

----------


## UD2F

?

----------


## YURI-71

:Rolling Eyes:      ',         .      ,      40-50%,   (  100%).       30-20%.   :    ,     40-50%  ,      30-20%.   ,  35-70-.  .-50-25.   500-1000.

----------


## RA4ATL

> " "  -  360            -      ,   360*        .  ,     .


  :Razz:

----------

> .
>     2           ,  . ,   ,     ,     -  ,


      ?    2  ,      ?       .      .
   1-2 ,   ,   "" .
   ,  ""   .

----------


## YURI-71

( AR-35X  ""-   ,    ). ,     360     . ,   ,      .      -    ,        .

----------


## Serg

> ?


 ''     ,           .

----------


## RA0CHE



----------


## RA0CHE

.
 ?   ?  ?
 2,5  10- ,  -- 2  
   , ?

----------


## ut1wpr

> ,   ,   -  )))
>     ,     . , , , WinAVR    .        ,  .    ,      .   -    .  , ,          - .  ,        , "", , , 8.
>   ?)))
> ,  - )))


 ,  . ,    . .   "" 168-   328-.
  .     .    "  " - -,    (  )  ++,        .   -    !    ,    (   ).   ,   "  "    .  ,   . ,   ,   ?!!
     ,     .      ,   ,   ""  . (  -      -  ,    ,   -  !).   " ",         ,   .  , !
 ,     .       .    -   ,     . ,     .
   , .

----------


## ut1wpr

> ,  ""   )))     )))   .))) 
> 
> ,    robocraft.ru ,    "" . ,    ,   ""  -     .        .
>     )))
>       "".    .    .   ,  ,   .
> 4 - , , ))


 ...    :Smile: 
  -  .     (  ,    ),        .  ,     ,    . , ---.    "  "    ,    .           -  .    .   -  -  , "" ..  :Smile: 
,     .   -  . ,   ,       ,  -   .   ,    ,   -    .   -   .  ,         ? , , , ,  ,     -  ? :(   " "   ...
 ?  :Smile:

----------


## RA0CHE

,

----------


## RA4ATL

** 
              ,,0        (*                  ,     *  )     0 ,   360      
                 - 

 skype ra4atl

----------


## RA0CHE

*  5 ():*

      ,   ,     ?

----------


## RA0CHE

.
 , 0-360 .  ...    0 . .
   30., ,   30. ..    
,  ""  -,    .
   .
 10- .

----------


## RA0CHE



----------

ur4lbl

----------


## RA0CHE

,    ... 
    ,       . 
   73

----------


## RA0CHE

?   ?
   ,  ?

----------


## RA0CHE

,   , , ?

----------


## ua4fkd

,
   360*   (  )?
           ?
*AS5045  * *12-     *  

400P/R Encoder Incremental Rotary Encoder 400p/r AB phase encoder 6mm Shaft AB

----------


## .

> ,   , , ?


 ,  .

----------

ua1zet

----------

tomcat

----------


## RA4HTN

> (


 ,       -40          http://www.ebay.com/itm/Motorcycle-H...976648&vxp=mtr

----------


## R2RBN

> -40


,      -40,     "",            ,            ,      , ,     .

*  9 ():*




> 


  ,



> G800SA   4


                         ,          ( 300 ),      ,    ,               . 



> "  " .


    ,    ,"    "   .

----------


## RA4HTN

> -40



-40C       
       -30

----------


## RA4HTN

> 


     ,     
   UA3VFS   ?
    ,         ,          .

----------


## RA4HTN

> .


       .      -   , ..       ,    .    -     .
73!

----------


## Men

http://meandr.org/archives/3386

----------


## .

> ,          .


    ?
 ?
,    .
  ,   .
       ....    ?......         .            ,       ,    .
     ,       .

*  7 ():*




> ,  3 ,      ,   ,    ,        ,


        ,      ,       .           .        !!!
       (    )          .     .

*  19 ():*

     ,    .        , .      160.       300.       !
  , (   )     !

----------


## .

> ,   .
> ,  ,       .
>    .
>    ,  .
> **


     ,   .....  .   ,        ,      .    !

----------


## EW3MM

> , (   )     !


 - ! )))



> .


    ,      . 
    (,  ,    )   "":

----------


## .

> - ! )))
> 
>     ,      . 
>     (,  ,    )   "":


  ,   !         .

----------


## .

> .       , ,  ,  .


    ,        ?  .   .       Ũ  .     ,   .            .               . :Smile:      ,   .      .

----------


## ua4fkd

> ,      . 
>     (,  ,    )   "":


      ,    , .
  .    .
 ,        ,    .

----------


## ut1wpr

> ,        ?  .   . *      Ũ * .     ,   .            .               .     ,   .      .


 ! ""  , ...  .    . - **     "",         ?
    ---   .     .

----------


## ut1wpr

> ,  ** !     ** **  .


      .        -, -, -.  ,    .

----------


## EW3MM

> ?


  .
  - ,       .        "".
,     -    (  2)    ,    (   ).

----------


## EW3MM

> ??


.     SpidAlfa.      ,  1   1     .
,   ,   .

----------


## EW3MM

> ?


  ?    4    - 2 , 2 .

----------


## UT0UM

> *EW3MM*, , ,    http://www.compel.ru/2013/02/15/akts...ey-ot-winstar/   (  ),   ?


!!!

 240128  49  :(

 50     7

----------


## R3DZ

> ,      -


 ,     :Razz:

----------


## RA4HTN

> 


..          ,     ?    . 
  -  ,    -     ,        ,      20.
     ,

----------


## RA4HTN

> 360    ,


   ,      .

----------


## VA6AM

..    360        ::::

----------


## ua4fkd

*EW3MM, , ,   http://www.compel.ru/2013/02/15/akts...ey-ot-winstar/  (  ),   ?

  ?      ?  * http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trks...at=0&  _from=R40*
   .
  ,        
  .   .

*

----------


## UT0UM

> -     +      +  LCD ( 50 ). ,  ,  ,   , "  ", ,      = 49$.
> ...


 

  
    - Arduino    ( )
   LCD  50

----------


## RK6ATW

> .


    ...      ,   ...
,...      ,  ...    (0..20 ),    0...10 ... :        ...

----------


## UT0UM

> !    - How many money costs?


   800 /  :Smile: ))

----------


## R6DX

,     , 
       .

----------


## Geo

> --!...     ... - ...  ...


,   "... -" -   ""    ,      ?  -   ?  - - ?

----------


## Geo

> , " "   ,    (  ""   )...


       -   !   " "!  ,  "" - . ,   ,   ...

----------


## D0ITC

EW3MM          ,           .          .      : 000; 090; 180  270 ,   .       .      .

----------


## D0ITC

"0"  "360" .      ,     .




> 000;   ?

----------


## uk8adi

?  ?

----------

EW3MM

----------


## D0ITC

EW3MM  .   V.2.0    ,    V.2.0_enc -   .           ,   .

----------


## ut1wpr

""  ?  :Smile:

----------


## Vital R2GKH

? http://video.yandex.ru/users/r2gkh/view/1/     . ATMega8  .  .   Bascom.  .

----------


## UA4WSA

...      ?          :Embarassed:       ,    ,      ROTATION...

----------


## Integral

> ,        ?


,   .           -    .

----------


## RA0CHE

> .

----------


## UA4WSA

, ,     ...     45,     45     ...  ?  ?        ,  ,       ,    ...         ,       ...

*  19 ():*

    ...          ,      ...              220      12?

*  9 ():*

     3063...  6    ...

----------


## UA4WSA

...    BC847    RT424012,           ?

*  58 ():*

    ,  ,     ,    ,      ...     ?

----------


## Integral

> ...        +4,5  ...


  .



> ?


  ,       ,     .       PC817     (,  ).

----------


## RT1O

> ,  ,     ,    ,      ...     ?


          ,

----------


## Lega

.      .  , .

----------


## UA4WSA

> , ?


    ...      ,          ,  ... :Neutral:

----------


## UA4WSA

> .    .


      ... :Wink:

----------


## UA4WSA

EW3MM , ,     :Super:     !!!

----------

EW3MM

----------


## R2PM

> .  : povorot2x2.JPG  : 528  : 162.3   ID: 109401


    52  ,    ,   ,     ( ,         )
 R2PM

----------


## .

60  74.

----------


## R4AAA

,   ,  . .

----------

!     .      . http://www.ebay.com/itm/USBASP-USBIS...8AAOxyFiRRyWxz     ATMEGA8A  8L

----------

!    , .

----------

?  ? :Razz:

----------


## EW2O

.      .   .
     . .     .
  15  -  . -   -   .     10-15 ,  ( )  .    -   .().
   -,   ,   R ,  ,   .
      . 
.

P.S., ,     .      .
    30 .   .

----------

???

----------

!   !  .     . !

----------

ur5ncb

----------


## tomcat

*EW3MM* !
     ,  !
  ,  pic18f458  . 
  PIC18F4558, !    .     . 
    . *gintaras*  pic18f452. 




> pic18f452  pic18f458


  , ,    ,  .   ,  .  ,       ,     .?

----------


## gintaras

*tomcat*,

*  5 ():*

      PICKIT2.

----------


## SERG RA3GDV

.     .          .      360    .           .     .

----------


## UD6ACU

*SERG RA3GDV*, !  ,    vee   15 ?

----------


## tomcat

:

   "",        :Crying or Very sad: ,      , 



 LCD   !?





 ,    / ?

----------


## UD6ACU

LY3TG ! CS1  CS2        PSB, NC.     ,      PSB, NC    .

----------


## gintaras

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...S0108&_sacat=0

----------


## tomcat

LCD

----------


## tomcat

> cs1 cs2


 !

** 
128x64     KS0108/KS0107



 ?

----------


## gintaras

,      ko0108      .

----------


## SERG RA3GDV

.       EW3MM.         360    .    .         360       .        .    .     .

----------


## SERG RA3GDV

.                 ew3mm .             .     .            .       .      ????

----------


## SERG RA3GDV

.            ?

----------


## tomcat

,  . 
*winstar wg12864 A*.   *127* . 
     .   ,    .  ,  ,   .      *192* -      .       ?    10 .    .

----------


## gintaras

*192* -      .
   cs1 cs2

----------


## UA4WSA

> .       EW3MM.         360    .    .         360       .        .    .     .


    ?         ?

----------


## UN6GDL

> .


  ,     ,   ,             .   !
*RA4ATL*,

----------


## UZ5DM

""      
2 .

----------


## UZ5DM

. Arduino Mega2560 +   . 2   .        L6203.  Soft

----------


## UZ5DM

.    . 2         2   .       36 /    360 /.     .   L6203   3        .       - 2        2   .            -            0 .   L6203 -           .     .   .    -        .         (     )      .
   -   USART      .      c# -         . 
   .    .

----------


## UZ5DM

> .


  -       .            -   .     -    .   .  !

----------


## UD6ACU

> ""      
> 2 .


!   ,     ? =)
  ,           ?    ,      :Neutral:

----------

ur5ncb

----------


## R4DZ

?????

----------

EU2TT

----------


## EW6D

, !!
     EW3MM.   !!     -40       .         ,       .      ,   .       ,    +  .  ,   ,     + MOC3063    ...         ,   ....   .

----------

EU2TT, EW3MM

----------

EU2TT, EW3MM, ur5ncb

----------


## EW6D

.           ""   .     = 10     0  360.    4 .      720 ,   .          .        "-"  .   ,     ,      1-   0  360    ,     10       350 ,      ,      .
  PC     .     "NO PC".       :     , ..       .      ""      .

----------

UA9UDQ

----------


## EW6D

,   ,      https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/400-p...682733edqiIsXU
    360 /
https://ru.aliexpress.com/af/encoder...6eb244aaZuAtQD

----------

D0ITC, RU7L, -1

----------


## Vital R2GKH

> !     ,     ,     - .
> .


  ?        .    -178 1000/.
  ,    STM-32    ,   AVR     . 

         .  http://r2gkh.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_3.html
    - .

----------

RU7L, UA6XDX

----------


## RU7L

,   (
 !  ,  .      :  ,     ,     . 
   .
  - https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Frees...3a9933edovdtRb
? 
 ,  .  ?         ....

----------

RU7L

----------


## Integral

D0ITC    Mega2560,    :

----------

RU7L

----------

RU7L, Vital R2GKH

----------


## UN6GDL

,  EW3MM                   360   ,               .                360        ?             :Wink:

----------


## Vladimir RW6AVK

.
     Nano V3.0 ATmega328P    ?   .
.

----------


## UR5VOM

,    ( )

----------


## RC3ZQ

*R3SM*, 
 ,       ?      ?       ()     .

----------

RK9AMX

----------


## RC3ZQ

*R3SM*, 
!   !   .    ! 
     ,          .
 .  .

*  27 ():*

*R3SM*,,
          .    (    )                            .
    ""  .

----------


## RC3ZQ

*R3SM*, 
 .

     ,       .             .                      .
    ,      .

----------

R3SM, RC3ZQ, RK9AMX

----------


## RC3ZQ

> - .


 !
    K3NG    .      0-5.
  ,         .

----------


## R3SM

*US5IVZ*, !



> .        , .


    , ,    ,        , ,  ,          ,   .  ,   ,    .

----------


## US5IVZ

> , *, *


 .   .    ,   ,   :http://www.radioradar.net/radiofan/a...ndicator.html-     :       P3022-V1-CW360 (. 1) ** .          .  * K3NG*  .

----------

R3SM

----------


## UA0YAS

http://www.radioradar.net/radiofan/a...indicator.html

----------


## EW3MM

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1604087
    -  6     - .

----------

EW6D, -1

----------


## EW3MM

> .


  ,   .     . ,   10 .    .      -  . .

----------

